# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware HS N°14 – Optimiser son PC – est sorti sur notre boutique

## Dandu

Si dans le précédent hors-série nous vous expliquions comment monter votre PC, ici nous allons nous attaquer à un autre morceau : l’optimisation. Et aussi à la découverte de certains outils. Attention : ce numéro est en vente uniquement sur notre boutique pour le moment pour des raisons logistiques. Le placement en redressement judiciaire du distributeur Presstalis a en effet un impact sur la distribution dans les kiosques. Ce hors-série arrivera donc un peu plus tard dans vos points de vente préférés et nous vous préviendrons dès que c’est le cas.

Ce hors-série est divisé en plusieurs parties, comme vous en avez l’habitude. La première est dédiée à Windows, dans plusieurs de ses variantes. Premièrement, nous allons vous expliquer comment installer Windows 10 dans sa dernière version, avec quelques éclaircissements sur les options liées à la vie privée. Ce dossier comprend aussi une petite liste des nouveautés de la version 2004, qui arrivera le 28 mai. Dans la suite, nous nous intéresserons à deux autres versions : Windows 7, avec un guide qui détaille comment abandonner cet OS de la décennie précédente gratuitement, et Windows 98. En effet, la nostalgie pousse certains à réinstaller un OS d’un autre siècle, et il y a beaucoup de petits pièges à éviter pour vraiment l’exploiter. Nous en avons profité pour parler de virus, antivirus et des différentes optimisations, et nous vous livrons quelques astuces liées à des fonctions méconnues de Windows 10. Notre confrère ackboo, connu pour ses sélections de produits pour Canard PC, a sorti sa plume pour nous aider avec douze utilitaires, et nous allons aussi vous parler d’une fonction intéressante (et récente) : le support de Linux sous Windows.

Il n’y a donc pas que Windows 10 dans la vie. Si vous avez un Mac, nous vous montrerons comment réinstaller facilement macOS et surtout comment désactiver les sécurités d’Apple, qui peuvent parfois énerver les utilisateurs qui connaissent bien l’OS. En parallèle, nous vous proposons aussi une liste d’utilitaires pour macOS, pour mieux profiter du système. Si vous ne maîtrisez pas GNU/Linux, nous vous expliquerons comment installer deux distributions très opposées : Ubuntu et Gentoo. Dans les deux cas, il y a des choses intéressantes à dire, et ces deux guides pourront peut-être changer votre vision de cet OS libre, si vous en avez une mauvaise image.

Dans la troisième partie, nous nous intéressons à deux choses. Premièrement, les options graphiques dans les jeux : si la liste des acronymes dans les menus de votre titre préféré vous donne mal à la tête, nous allons vous aider à comprendre tout ça. Et nous avons décidé de comparer trois solutions de cloud gaming en se posant une question : est-ce qu’elles peuvent remplacer un PC ? Nous espérons que ce numéro vous plaira et – surtout – vous apprendra des choses.

Nous espérons que ce nouveau numéro vous plaira et nous vous invitions à venir en parler sur le forum pour nous donner votre avis et vos impressions.

----------


## gros_bidule

Nice !

Saurais-tu en combien de temps on reçoit la version PDF ? Je l'ai commandée sur la boutique il y a 2h. J'ai eu le mail de confirmation, mais pas celui de DL.
j'ai vérifié mes spams : la confirmation était en spam en fait ^^, mais pas de trace du mail de DL.

Merci,

----------


## Flad

> Nice !
> 
> Saurais-tu en combien de temps on reçoit la version PDF ? Je l'ai commandée sur la boutique il y a 2h. J'ai eu le mail de confirmation, mais pas celui de DL.
> j'ai vérifié mes spams : la confirmation était en spam en fait ^^, mais pas de trace du mail de DL.
> 
> Merci,


Y a une version pdf ?  ::unsure:: 
Parce que je viens de commander aussi mais j'ai pas vu de version pdf il me semble alors que j'aurai préféré.

----------


## gros_bidule

Oui, il y a un bandeau "version PDF" en gros sur les vignettes des mags.

- - - Updated - - -

Ha pardon, pas sur ce numéro mais sur pas mal d'autres.

- - - Updated - - -

Du coup Dandu, je parlais des :
- PDF Hors-série CPC Hardware 10
- PDF du hors-série n°13 de Canard PC Hardware
- PDF Canard PC Hors-série 32
- PDF du hors-série 7 de Canard PC Hardware

Commandés aussi, mais DL non reçu  ::(:

----------


## Flad

Tu m'as fait peur, j'avais même fait un screen !

----------


## gros_bidule

:^_^:

----------


## Dandu

Le 44 est en PDF un peu plus bas  :;): 

Et c'est une validation manuelle, donc ça va être demain matin, je pense. Parce que Pauline, elle a droit à ses soirées

----------


## gros_bidule

Je ne pouvais pas deviner que vous feriez ça la main. Elle doit souffrir là, purée  ::sad:: 
Bon bah tjrs pas mes PDF.

----------


## Flad

Bon j'ai bien reçu mon numéro, commencé à le lire pour préparer ma migration w7 vers w10.
Et j'ai une question : sur W7 j'ai un soft qui avait été conseillé dans un CPC il a qques temps qui permets de switcher entre les différents périphériques sonores : win7AudioSwitcher.
Est-ce qu'il est compatible win10 ? Ou il est devenu inutile ?
Ca me permets de basculer entre le casque, les enceintes et les enceintes intégrées de l'écran.

Edit: question bête mais, une fois ma migration finie, il se passe quoi si je ne renseigne pas de clé d'activation ?

----------


## Robix66

S'il ne te sert qu'à ça, tu peux maintenant le faire via l'icône son de Windows.

----------


## gros_bidule

Voilà, la plupart des logiciels type AudioSwitcher ont abandonné leur dev, en expliquant sur leur site que Windows le faisait désormais en natif  ::):

----------


## Flad

> S'il ne te sert qu'à ça, tu peux maintenant le faire via l'icône son de Windows.





> Voilà, la plupart des logiciels type AudioSwitcher ont abandonné leur dev, en expliquant sur leur site que Windows le faisait désormais en natif


Nickel merci :-)

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Waouw ça parle de réinstaller Windows 98, mais quid de Windows XP ? Perso je suis toujours dessus (en dual boot avec Windows 10), mais je vois de plus en plus de sites qui ne prennent plus en charge les vieilles versions des navigateurs associés (Chrome et Firefox pour ma part), et impossible de mettre à jour ces derniers sans mettre à jour l'OS (donc à devoir en changer, mais j'ai mon dual boot). Du coup j'ai plein de sites qui ne marchent plus ou ne vont bientôt plus marcher, comme Youtube (ça passe encore) ou depuis aujourd'hui l'affichage des extraits de Twitter sur les forums de CanardPC (topic des Streams). Vous ferez un dossier sur XP et comment le maintenir un jour, ou bien c'est mort ?

Je précise que je suis bien conscient que XP étant obsolète, ce n'est pas vraiment safe sur Internet, mais c'est un peu ma zone de confort. Surtout que j'ai un scanner et une imprimante vieux de trente ans, et je ne crois pas que je pourrai les faire marcher sur un OS plus récent en 64 bits (sur Windows 10 32 bits, ça passe mais ce n'est pas la même interface donc pas le même confort). Désolé si j'ai déjà évoqué le sujet, il me semble que j'en avais déjà parlé quelque part sur le forum récemment.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu pourrais voir du côté de Windows Server 2003, peut être est-il maintenu un peu plus longtemps. C'est la banche serveur d'XP, en gros XP avec des capacités en plus.
Après, si tu veux un XP fonctionnel gratuitement, c'est juste peine perdue.

Sinon c'est quoi ton vieux matos exactement ? On pourrait être t'aider à les faire marcher sous W10 64-bits  :;):

----------


## Dandu

XP, c'est compliqué.

En fait, déjà Windows 98 on recommande bien de pas connecter la machine au Net. XP, c'est plus supporté depuis six ans, y a pleins de gros trous bien béants et c'est une mauvaise idée de l'utiliser en étant connecté. Puis c'est moins compliqué que Windows 98 : les concepts de pilotes et autres sont les mêmes que maintenant, c'est globalement stable, etc.

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Il est dispo en kiosque ou toujours pas ?

----------


## Dandu

Fin de la semaine, normalement

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Ok merci !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

> Tu pourrais voir du côté de Windows Server 2003, peut être est-il maintenu un peu plus longtemps. C'est la banche serveur d'XP, en gros XP avec des capacités en plus.
> Après, si tu veux un XP fonctionnel gratuitement, c'est juste peine perdue.
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi ton vieux matos exactement ? On pourrait être t'aider à les faire marcher sous W10 64-bits


C'est prévu sur le moyen terme de passer sur du Windows 10 64 bits. Comme carte mère, j'ai une P5NE-SLI. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche, si une fois en 64 bits je peux garder la même carte graphique et les mêmes périphériques. Ca risque de poser des soucis de compatibilité pour certains, j'imagine.

Et pour faire marcher le vieux scanner Acer dont les pilotes ne sont même plus disponibles sur le site du constructeur, je pense avoir recours à une machine virtuelle pour émuler un Windows XP 32 bits. Mais je verrai quand je passerai sut Win 10 64 bits si j'arrive à trouver un pilote générique compatible, j'avais réussi pour le dual boot avec Win 10 32 bits.

Mais merci. Truc bizarre, je peux voir de nouveau les extraits de Twitter postés sur les forums de CarardPC. Le problème ne venait peut-être pas de chez moi.




> XP, c'est compliqué.
> 
> En fait, déjà Windows 98 on recommande bien de pas connecter la machine au Net. XP, c'est plus supporté depuis six ans, y a pleins de gros trous bien béants et c'est une mauvaise idée de l'utiliser en étant connecté. Puis c'est moins compliqué que Windows 98 : les concepts de pilotes et autres sont les mêmes que maintenant, c'est globalement stable, etc.


Oki, merci pour les infos ^^.

----------


## jean2222

> C'est prévu sur le moyen terme de passer sur du Windows 10 64 bits. Comme carte mère, j'ai une P5NE-SLI. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche, si une fois en 64 bits je peux garder la même carte graphique et les mêmes périphériques. Ca risque de poser des soucis de compatibilité pour certains, j'imagine.
> 
> Et pour faire marcher le vieux scanner Acer dont les pilotes ne sont même plus disponibles  sur le site  du constructeur, je pense avoir recours à une machine virtuelle pour émuler un Windows XP 32 bits. Mais je verrai quand je passerai sut Win 10 64 bits si j'arrive à trouver un pilote générique compatible, j'avais réussi pour le dual boot avec Win 10 32 bits.
> 
> Mais merci. Truc bizarre, je peux voir de nouveau les extraits de Twitter postés sur les forums de CarardPC. Le problème ne venait peut-être pas de chez moi.
> 
> 
> 
> Oki, merci pour les infos ^^.


Xp c'est pour les guerriers !  :^_^:

----------


## Pouh

Est-ce qu'il y a des gens sur Strasbourg qui ont pu le trouver ? J'ai fait les tabacs de mon quartier, le Relay de la gare... Rien depuis une semaine.  ::sad::

----------


## Dandu

Il est sorti officiellement hier en kisoque, donc le temps que ça arrive partout, lundi, ça davit être bon

----------


## ducon

À propos du verrouillage numérique… ça fait un paquet d’années que c’est fait dans Linux :


```
> apt search numlock
En train de trier... Fait
Recherche en texte intégral... Fait
gkrellm-leds/unstable,now 0.8.0-1.3 i386  [installé]
  contrôle des LED du clavier pour GKrellM

kylin-display-switch/unstable 1.0.4-1 i386
  Gui tool for display switching

numlockx/unstable,now 1.2-8 i386  [installé]
  active la touche NumLock (VerrNum) dans les sessions X11
```

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Il est sorti officiellement hier en kisoque, donc le temps que ça arrive partout, lundi, ça davit être bon


Je confirme, trouvé aujourd'hui dans ma banlieue Bordelaise où le CPC Hardware classique arrive habituellement 7-8 jours après sa sortie officielle (ce qui m'a d'ailleurs poussé à m'abonner).

----------


## BakaSeiji

Bonsoir,

Vu que je ne le trouve pas en kiosque, je veux le prendre sur la boutique en ligne mais on dirait qu'il n'est plus disponible. Dites-moi que c'est un bug  ::sad:: 
https://boutique.canardpc.com/common/product-article/98

----------


## Dandu

Je vais vérifier demain, mais c'est possible qu'on n'en ait plus en physique à la rédac', c'est un peu compliqué avec le confinement.

Si c'est le cas, il arrivera rapidement en PDF

----------


## BakaSeiji

Merci  ::love::

----------


## Pa7rick

Bonjour à toutes et tous.
Quelqu'un en Suisse a-t-il pu trouver ce hors série ?
Je fait 3 kiosques vers midi, je n'ai rien trouvé...

----------


## maxime69000

Hello, non désolé mais le magazine est très bien !

----------


## Pa7rick

Bonjour, des infos sur la disponibilité papier / pdf à venir de hors série. J'ai visité encore plein d'autres kiosques (en Suisse), et je n'ai toujours rien trouvé.
J'ose imaginer que je ne suis pas le seul à attendre / espérer, et au vu de la situation de la presse papier, vous arrivez à quantifier votre manque à gagner sur ce qui n'est pas achetable ?

----------


## CanardJice

Bonjour,
Impossible à trouver de tout l'été ! A se demander si ce numéro est arrivée en kiosque par ici !..
Du coup, est ce qu'il en reste à l'achat ? Sinon, à quand la version pdf ?
Merci de votre réponse ^^

----------


## RiderOTA

Pareil je suis preneur de la version pdf!

----------


## Dandu

Alors :

Il n'est plus en vente en kiosque, on récupère des exemplaires pour la boutique courant du mois.

Pour le PDF, c'est quand on n'a plus de version physique.

----------


## RiderOTA

Merci bien !

----------


## Graine

Oui introuvable chez moi ce numéro.
J'essaie de me connecter sur le site canard pc pour le commander mais j'arrive pas à récupérer mon mdp.

----------


## Graine

C'est bon j'ai reçu mon mot de passe!

----------

